# What age were you allowed to go outside by yourself?



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I literally don't know this lol i mean what age do most people start going outside alone? Like in their childhood, or like 12 or 13, when? And what about you?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if that issue ever arose. I never had friends so it's not like I had anywhere else to go until adulthood. Assuming the yard doesn't count.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I was around 11 I think.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Outside, like in my neighbourhood I would be allowed to go out when I was maybe 6-7 years old. This was in the 80s so people were more relaxed back then. I was alone a lot, and would go exploring by myself.

When I was 10-11 years old I would go to the store alone, to the beach etc while my parents was at work. I feel like this is something that would be seen as weird in todays society, but then again things also have changed.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

CloudChaser said:


> I was around 11 I think.





SusanStorm said:


> Outside, like in my neighbourhood I would be allowed to go out when I was maybe 6-7 years old. This was in the 80s so people were more relaxed back then. I was alone a lot, and would go exploring by myself.
> 
> When I was 10-11 years old I would go to the store alone, to the beach etc while my parents was at work. I feel like this is something that would be seen as weird in todays society, but then again things also have changed.


That's very independant. Do you mind if i ask you what it feels like? My parents never really let me go out alone till i was 17, so i am always wondering what it would be like to be so free from such a young age, i'm always trying to comprehend what it would be like. Is it exciting? Does the world seem really free and open and natural to you? Do you have positive emotions like excitement associated with that freedom/independence? Sorry if i sound like this is an interrogation lol. 


coyeyes said:


> 16


17   @Paul
Hmmm quotiny button isnt working for some reason. Anyway that really sucks. Same with me, just my yard and house most of the time, but i do have a brother.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in a very rural area, I started walking to and from school on my own when I was 11 but I don't particularly remember if it felt like anything you suggested. All I did was hang around with my friends and since they were all allowed out alone too it just seemed normal to me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

sad1231234 said:


> That's very independant. Do you mind if i ask you what it feels like? My parents never really let me go out alone till i was 17, so i am always wondering what it would be like to be so free from such a young age, i'm always trying to comprehend what it would be like. Is it exciting? Does the world seem really free and open and natural to you? Do you have positive emotions like excitement associated with that freedom/independence? Sorry if i sound like this is an interrogation lol.


No, I don't mind at all 

Yeah, I would say that it was exciting, and everything felt like an adventure. Everything was so new and interesting. I remember sometimes just walking around to look at stuff, and I almost felt like an adventurer going for a treasure hunt or something  I can sort of still get that feeling when I travel to a foreign country or place. 
Sometimes it would feel lonely and scary too.

I do look back at it thinking that it was positive to learn how to be independent, but sometimes it also felt lonely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk maybe 16-17 but with my SA I never wanted to go anywhere so.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

When I was 5, I was allowed to ride my bike on my street by myself. I broke that rule one day, and decided to ride around the block. That was the same day I met my childhood best friend, who was riding his bike in front of his house. My dad got worried and drove around the neighborhood to find me, probably relieved that I wasn't abducted. I got in so much trouble when I got home, but it was worth it. From that day forward, I was allowed to ride around the neighborhood. I guess they assumed we'd always ride together, but I rode alone a lot as well.

Around 9/10, I was allowed to leave my neighborhood and go wherever I wanted on my bike. I was free to go hiking, fishing, rent movies/video games at the local video store, shop at local stores, visit out-of-town friends, go to the park, etc. whenever I wanted. It was that same feeling you get when you get your first license. My mom was very protective of me, but she also trusted that I knew how to be safe outside.

For some perspective: I grew up in a small suburb, and this was before "To Catch A Predator". My friends and I just dodged that wave of predator awareness.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I was suggested to go outside first by my grandfather around the age of 9 or 10 and later my stepfather but due to me being afraid of not being ready I was reluctant. Except it was moreso an issue of whether I was allowing myself to go out independently or not. 

Anyway, it wasn't until I was 15 years old that I finally ready to go out.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I dunno, don't remember ever not being allowed to go out.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe around 10 - 11 I was allowed to go out by myself (and by that I mean with friends) in areas not too far from home. It was a while that there should've been a chaperone (an adult watching us) if we were to go anywhere with a higher amount of population or out of town, though I've lied about that a few times.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was 16 when I was finally allowed to go out by myself, but only within the village I live in. I'd already left school by this point, and because I never saw my friends outside of school (except two of them who were twins, because our families are good friends so we'd visit them a lot), I still had no-one really my own age to hang out with.

My friends at school began going out by themselves at various ages, probably before the age of 10 for most of them. Kids I had to hang around with in the local park were this age and younger. My neighbour let her 6-year-old to the park because there were older, trustworthy kids like me there to keep an eye on him. Also, we live in a very safe area in the countryside, to a certain extent. The roads have always been dangerous because of idiot drivers.

There were two sisters I babysat when they were 9/10-12/13 because their mum didn't trust other local kids, so I'd take them to the park, until they were old enough to go out without being supervised.

So, all different really.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Amphoteric said:


> I dunno, don't remember ever not being allowed to go out.


Same. :|

I didn't really have anywhere to go on my own if that's what's meant, except maybe riding my bike down the road. At first my older brother used to accompany me but then I was on my own. Don't recall my age. I live on a highway out in the country where it's relatively safe, except for occasional stupid drivers, and I've always been leery of strangers. (When I missed the bus one day a friend of my mother's tried at length to coax me into her car to take me to school, she even had her kid with her and I recognized the kid, but I didn't know who the woman was so I stood there shaking my head and crying in fear for a while before running back home. School had taught us to beware of people we didn't know ("stranger danger") but when I told my mother this she thought I was being stupid and paranoid. :| )

I do have a memory of my parents not letting me cross the highway without my brother, but it was just that once that I can recall since I wanted to visit a neighbor (the visit went horribly but that's for another thread) and aside from waiting at my bus stop (that must have occurred later), I had no reason to cross. My bike rides were down a more secluded back road.

I spent lots of time as a kid either bicycling down the road or playing around in our yard, daydreaming. Had no reason to wander, and nobody to wander with until I was around 11 or 12.

(I did have a "best friend" who lived right down the highway when I was younger than that, but I don't recall us ever visiting each other's house, we socialized only in school.)


----------



## Aultri (Aug 5, 2017)

5, hung out with the neighborhood kids.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Allowing" me to go outside would imply that I actually wanted to and needed permission.

Personally, I had to be _forced outside_, and I don't recall what age I was when first left to my own devices.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

like 5.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

cant remember exactly but it was very young, i would **** off outside with friends and return only when hungry or it was dark. We would spend all day in the local woods making dens and climbing trees etc. 

With my kids now though, I hardly let them out of sight.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Like 4-5. I had very little supervision growing up.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When I went away for university at 19.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ : Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At age 6, I did walk around the university's huge housing/dormitory area with my slightly older friends. This was in a medium sized city. My dad was in college and we lived in the housing for married students with families. Sometimes me and my friends would go to where the young, single college students lived for some adventure. My dad claims we went there to harass the teenagers.

At age 7, I would walk to my friend's house alone. She lived very close by and this was the countryside. I would use a shortcut to get there by going through our next-door neighbor's huge backyard. They had a few creepy looking horses. One time I made the mistake of touching the electrified wire (to keep the horses in). I think I may have passed out for a few seconds there. 

From age 9, I was a latchkey child. I walked to and from school by myself. I got home from school before my parents arrived. I rather enjoyed the quiet time to myself. I was free to walk to and from the nearby convenience stores to get my candy fix. This was in Los Angeles. 

My sister....OMG. My dad let her walk to the local convenience store by herself in LA (2 blocks away) at age 6. We lived on Venice Blvd, which is a huge busy street. By this point my mom was ill with cancer, so my dad's attention was diverted. 

She also walked to and from school by herself and got her little junky lunch ready for herself in the morning. Very independent. I was much less independent since our mom didn't start working until I was 9 years old. My sister started going to daycare full-time at age 3. I only went to Montessori part-time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

can't really remember. prob about 9, 10, 11.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Once my bubble matured and hardened.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i dont remember ever not being allowed to go out by myself, although there were a lot of other stupid rules i had to follow. i know my mom didn't like kids in the house so i was outside a lot.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad used to tell me and sister that if anyone ever tried to kidnap us, we should tell the kidnapper that we are lazy, disrespectful, and eat like pigs. Then they won't want to kidnap us.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

When I went away for college (forgot the age, i think 21) and that's because my parents wouldn't let me out of the house. I always felt like my growth was delayed because my parents were so overprotective of me and dictated my life.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> When I was 5, I was allowed to ride my bike on my street by myself. I broke that rule one day, and decided to ride around the block. That was the same day I met my childhood best friend, who was riding his bike in front of his house. My dad got worried and drove around the neighborhood to find me, probably relieved that I wasn't abducted. I got in so much trouble when I got home, but it was worth it. From that day forward, I was allowed to ride around the neighborhood. I guess they assumed we'd always ride together, but I rode alone a lot as well.
> 
> Around 9/10, I was allowed to leave my neighborhood and go wherever I wanted on my bike. I was free to go hiking, fishing, rent movies/video games at the local video store, shop at local stores, visit out-of-town friends, go to the park, etc. whenever I wanted. It was that same feeling you get when you get your first license. My mom was very protective of me, but she also trusted that I knew how to be safe outside.
> 
> For some perspective: I grew up in a small suburb, and this was before "To Catch A Predator". My friends and I just dodged that wave of predator awareness.


My dad still does that sometimes and i am 18 lol. And trust me you dont know protective. 


Aultri said:


> 5, hung out with the neighborhood kids.


Lucky 


naes said:


> like 5.


Jesus lol


SFC01 said:


> cant remember exactly but it was very young, i would **** off outside with friends and return only when hungry or it was dark. We would spend all day in the local woods making dens and climbing trees etc.
> 
> With my kids now though, I hardly let them out of sight.


I find it funny how the people who get to experience freedom and independence and oife from a young age end up having an iron grip on their childrens lives. My parents too, and words cannot describe how much it angers me. 


JH1983 said:


> Like 4-5. I had very little supervision growing up.


Crazy


komorikun said:


> At age 6, I did walk around the university's huge housing/dormitory area with my slightly older friends. This was in a medium sized city. My dad was in college and we lived in the housing for married students with families. Sometimes me and my friends would go to where the young, single college students lived for some adventure. My dad claims we went there to harass the teenagers.
> 
> At age 7, I would walk to my friend's house alone. She lived very close by and this was the countryside. I would use a shortcut to get there by going through our next-door neighbor's huge backyard. They had a few creepy looking horses. One time I made the mistake of touching the electrified wire (to keep the horses in). I think I may have passed out for a few seconds there.
> 
> ...


Damn


Kandice said:


> When I went away for college (forgot the age, i think 21) and that's because my parents wouldn't let me out of the house. I always felt like my growth was delayed because my parents were so overprotective of me and dictated my life.


My parents dictated my life too. It is very painful living in a world full of people who have been independent all their lives, when i am some little loser who has been sheltered all my life. All my life my parents dictated my life, "shower this time before doing this and wear this shirt etc, hold our hands in public, 30 minutes on the computer and 9 pm bedtime, etc etc". They didnt even tell me to not go out alone cause the thought never occured to me till i was way older. Apart from when i sneaked outside my house a few times to hang out with myself at age 14, my parents never let me go out alone till i was 17.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

komorikun said:


> My dad used to tell me and sister that if anyone ever tried to kidnap us, we should tell the kidnapper that we are lazy, disrespectful, and eat like pigs. Then they won't want to kidnap us.


All my life my parents told me that if i go out alone i could get kidnapped. Curse those **** bags oieces of ****ig scum, ruined my god damn life.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

sad1231234 said:


> All my life my parents told me that if i go out alone i could get kidnapped. Curse those **** bags oieces of ****ig scum, ruined my god damn life.


You're only 18, so not exactly ruined yet.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

My parents didn't really watch me closely so pretty young, I am not sure exactly what age. At my mom's house I remember I would leave all the time around age 8 to go to 7-eleven with my allowance and buy stuff like candy and pokemon cards.

My dad lived in the smallish town I grew up in so I would walk "downtown" on my own all the time, I remember I even walked to my elementary school myself (a 10 minute walk) in first grade. 

I'm assuming you mean leaving me on my own, and not with other kids. If you mean with other kids then probably even younger than 7-8.

I don't really understand the helicopter parenting that happens now, my little brother is already 11 and still has never been unsupervised.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

komorikun said:


> You're only 18, so not exactly ruined yet.


You have been free and independant all your life, what the **** do you know about living my life? Its easy to shoot your piehole off at people when you have been allowed to do whatever the **** you want with friends from age 6/7. All my life my parents had a freaking iron grip on my life and i never really had friends or went to school. So dont give me some bogus advice about how everything's gonna be all great soon from your rosey perspective of life. I've grown up in a god damn house all my life, you can comprehend that no more than i can comprehend what it would be like to be free and independant and social, aka normal from a young age. Something i will never have.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

sad1231234 said:


> You have been free and independant all your life, what the **** do you know about living my life?


So if someone has a crappy childhood their whole life is ruined? I can only see that if you ended up physically disabled or totally bonkers from severe abuse.

I think you are romanticizing public school. As you have probably seen on this forum, many were traumatized by all the bullying that was done to them at public school.

My childhood was far from happy and carefree. I was a hermit from age 12-17 and only left the house to go to the library and the supermarket. My mom was severely sick and disabled during that period too.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

roxslide said:


> My parents didn't really watch me closely so pretty young, I am not sure exactly what age. At my mom's house I remember I would leave all the time around age 8 to go to 7-eleven with my allowance and buy stuff like candy and pokemon cards.
> 
> My dad lived in the smallish town I grew up in so I would walk "downtown" on my own all the time, I remember I even walked to my elementary school myself (a 10 minute walk) in first grade.
> 
> ...


My parents never let me have candy till i was like 14, let alone money to buy anything

My memories of first grade are of doing homeschool in a quiet house all day and playing with my brother in a room

At 11 i had to hold my parents hand when i went out


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

komorikun said:


> So if someone has a crappy childhood their whole life is ruined? I can only see that if you ended up physically disabled or totally bonkers from severe abuse.
> 
> I think you are romanticizing public school. As you have probably seen on this forum, many were traumatized by all the bullying that was done to them at public school.
> 
> My childhood was far from happy and carefree. I was a hermit from age 12-17 and only left the house to go to the library and the supermarket. My mom was severely sick and disabled during that period too.


You would feel like your life is ruined if every time you looked at a human being of any age you felt intense rage and could only think of how free and independant and grown up and tough and mature and social they have been all/most of their life.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> My parents never let me have candy till i was like 14, let alone money to buy anything
> 
> My memories of first grade are of doing homeschool in a quiet house all day and playing with my brother in a room
> 
> At 11 i had to hold my parents hand when i went out


....is this thread just some kind of pissing contest for who was the most sheltered/who had the worst childhood?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

5 in the backyard or around the block with the neighborhood blokes. Then 6 I would go to the store to buy candy, or Walgreens with the cousins and we once tried to steal candy but got caught, and they called the cops and my cousin's mother picked us up. At 7, I did mini garage sales to make money for snacks and for pocket change. I also did some panhandling at 7 and would go to the nearby thrift shop dumpsters to see if there were any little gems. At 6 years old, I may have walked to school once and it was 10 minutes away. Also, at 5 my mom left to visit her friend in prison, and I stayed outside with some neighbor kids until she returned. To this day, I don't know if she asked the neighbor's parents to watch me and my brother's, or if she just left us.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

In the yard? I don't know. Quite young. Probably like 3 or 4. I spent much of my childhood outside, playing in the backyard. Out and about? Like 11 or 12, maybe. We lived out in the middle of nowhere at that point and I would occasionally walk a mile or so to the library to use the computer whenever my stepfather was having a power-trip and turned the internet off. lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Same. :|
> 
> I didn't really have anywhere to go on my own if that's what's meant, except maybe riding my bike down the road. At first my older brother used to accompany me but then I was on my own. Don't recall my age. I live on a highway out in the country where it's relatively safe, except for occasional stupid drivers, and I've always been leery of strangers. (When I missed the bus one day a friend of my mother's tried at length to coax me into her car to take me to school, she even had her kid with her and I recognized the kid, but I didn't know who the woman was so I stood there shaking my head and crying in fear for a while before running back home. School had taught us to beware of people we didn't know ("stranger danger") but when I told my mother this she thought I was being stupid and paranoid. :| )
> 
> ...


Yeah, I lived in a small town so it was relatively safe there too. It's just a strange thing to look back to and realise that I've been expected to be mature and responsible from a very young age, like some sort of a miniature adult. It's probably why I feel so stressed out by everything now having grown up, been carrying the weight of the world on my shoulders for too long


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i walked to school when i was 8-9 because it was just across the road. 
proper going out in the city was in year 8-9 so however old that is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crawled the street at around 1 and a half


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

sad1231234 said:


> I find it funny how the people who get to experience freedom and independence and oife from a young age end up having an iron grip on their childrens lives. My parents too, and words cannot describe how much it angers me.


Well my kids are only 10 and 8


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

roxslide said:


> ....is this thread just some kind of pissing contest for who was the most sheltered/who had the worst childhood?


You have a problem with people venting?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

sad1231234 said:


> You have a problem with people venting?


No but I find it interesting how you devalue the experience of certain others in this thread based on only one criterion and then to others respond with counter examples about how you didn't have this or that in your own childhood. Which makes me wonder about your intentions making this thread...


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't really understand what do you mean by going outside alone. When I was like 6,7, my parents or my grandma would walk me to and from school (that school was only 20 mins on foot from my house though heh). I don't remember when I started going outside to meet friends, I have a sister and I don't I would ever go outside without her at that point (we're the same age). I think by the age of 10 we were going to school together, going outside and maybe at 12-13 we were alone at home after school (my parents were always working till at least 17 - my mum - and my dad was working till 19 or later even to 12:00 at night). I remember telling my mum that I don't think we need our grandma to come everyday anymore, and she agreed. I remember very clearly me and my sister didn't want anyone to help us with our homework or taking care of us, haha. We also never had a time by which we had to be back at home. In summer we were playing outside to 10 pm sometimes. When we were 13-15 we were going out with some friends and coming back home at 12 or 1 am.

Also when I was around 16 one of my friend's had a small house near some river in the woods and we were going there without any adults for few days from time to time so I don't understand how could someone like not leave their house when they were 16-17 but I guess it depends on your parents and if they are strict.


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Btw my hometown is not the largest and most dangerous and all my friends lived quite close to my house but I started going to places that were more far away by myself when I was probably 13, like to my cousin who lived around 40 mins by bus away. 

In general I don't think my parents had any rules for us, just to be nice to people and to your family and help them with some home work like hoovering. Also, our mum tried to make us more sociable (me and my sister are very introverted) and my nun tried to force us to go outside because /ekhm too much computer/.


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

Probably around 6 years old, I been left home by myself since 3. I was always mature for my age and also a lot older looking. I was also pretty tall for 6 years old people used to mistake me for a young teen. I remember when I was 12 the nurse at the hospital thought I was 18 lol idk what they were thinking...


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

roxslide said:


> No but I find it interesting how you devalue the experience of certain others in this thread based on only one criterion and then to others respond with counter examples about how you didn't have this or that in your own childhood. Which makes me wonder about your intentions making this thread...


Im the one devaluing my own experiences. I made this thread to see statistics but it is frustratig when everyone, even people on a social anxiety forum, was an independant groqn up from like age 5


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

pillarsofcreation said:


> I don't understand how could someone like not leave their house when they were 16-17 but I guess it depends on your parents and if they are strict.


Strict parents who dont want you to risk getting hit by a car or something, agoraphobia/anxiety, fear of being kidnapped that was instilled by my parents, etc. And also just a lack of experience with the outside world.

As someone who has basically grown up stuck in a house almost all of my life, i can say for a fact that until i was about 16 i didnt have many urges to go outside on my own. Because it just wasnt a part of my life, i just wasnt used to it, it was alien and unknown and i never did it before and i never* had any reason to go out alone.

I grew up in a house, i grew up being told that people can get kidnapped going outside alone, i grew up being told that the outside world is a harsh dangerous place, i grew up seeing walls and a ceiling almost all of the time and that became a part of me and a part if my life and being etc etc. The outside world just wasnt a part of me and the urges to go outside alone never really occured to me till my late teens.

Here i am at 18, i'm independent as ****, but now i have derealization every time i go out because i am not used to it so it feels surreal so then i feel like i'm in a dream, and that ruins my experience of going outside.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Around 6 or 7, I was allowed to run or bike around freely within my immediate neighborhood. But we were not suppose to go outside of that. But a lot of times we will venture out in secret, although we never go too far because we usually get scare if do and turn back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as I remember. I was probably outside roaming around almost as soon as I could walk. My mom probably told me to stay where she could see me but I remember many times when I obviously didn't.

By the time I knew how to ride a bike I was riding it for miles I think.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

What do you mean out? Outside on our property? A few years old when I was likely to know enough not to wander off down the street. Around town? I dunno... when was I capable of getting my bike down the road with no training wheels and knowing what a stop sign meant? 7? 8? I was definitely walking from school to my great grandma's about a mile across town by 7. I wandered the whole town and sometimes off down a back road on a bike or horse for hours easily by 10. 

We moved out of town when I was 12. I used to pretend to run away from home and be gone for more than 24hrs with no one noticing if I didn't have school. Probably crossed a few county lines in the process. I'd eventually run out of food/drink or have to escape sudden bad weather. Ugh I arrived home with ice across my horse's face from her breath freezing and a frozen popcicle with only half my subzero gear because I left with it in the mid 70s and got home after dark just behind the leading edge of an ice storm after making an utter guess what back road from the railroad line I was following would make it to the main highway. Bed with blankets is suddenly worth dealing with home for awhile. I was probably 14years old. No cell phones with weather apps then. I'm not sure when I did have a cell phone but I didn't really start using it until 17-18 anyway. It was more useful to use my phone to call my mom and have her turn the electric fence off because I found a damaged spot. Then I didn't have to walk the whole property if a horse wasn't nearby and I didn't bother to take the 4wheeler out there. I ran a horse stable from when my grandma passed when I was 12 and mostly my mom gave up on any attempts to punish me into anything even if they never stopped criticizing everything I did 24/7. It was best not to be seen all day and do most work that had to be near the house after dark. That might have started my insomnia troubles.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

As far as I could remember.


----------



## eiramisu (Jun 4, 2014)

14 to go to school or the library, 18 to take the train into the city.


sad1231234 said:


> At 11 i had to hold my parents hand when i went out


Me too. This was the age when I finally rebelled and then my mom yelled at me in public. But I don't remember her holding my hand after that, so it must have worked.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

eiramisu said:


> 14 to go to school or the library, 18 to take the train into the city.
> 
> Me too. This was the age when I finally rebelled and then my mom yelled at me in public. But I don't remember her holding my hand after that, so it must have worked.


Its sad being in a workd full of people who hav been independant froma young age


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

4-5 years old - alone for a block from home. 
6 years old - alone for 1/2 mile from home. 
8 years old - alone for 1 mile from home to video store. 
10+ years old - alone for miles to wherever I wanted.

All in suburban areas.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was raised on a farm, so we could go out whenever, when there wasn't any work to do anyway. Me and my brother used to go in the woods by ourselves to fish the streams and build secret camps lol. We had bb gun at 7 years old and an old German Sheppard to keep us company where ever we went.

Later on when the parents separated(if you can call that separating) mom tried to give us curfews but we never listened. She often drove around town to look for us lol. Eventually she just gave up trying.


----------

